# knives for specialty ham



## brook (Oct 27, 1999)

I am considering purchasing a knife for slicing specialty ham (such as serrano) into paper-thin slices. In a catalogue, I noticed that both Henckels (10" ham slicer) and Wusthof (10" super slicer and 8" granton slicer) offer knives which are supposed to serve this purpose. Would you recommend one of these or is there another knife which would be better?


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

Slicing speciality hams thinly is just like slicing many other smoked products, including salmon, thinly. What you want is a flexible blade at least 10" long, is made of thinner guage steel and is not too wide from back of knife to edge. As for whether Wustof or Henekels are better, I used to be a Wustof man but then got some Henekels as a gift and have found that they are better much similar. Both make great knives.


----------

